# Grass for chickens



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We have a little planter running the length of the run in our coop that we planted partially with clover but I was wondering what other kinds if grass, wheat, barley, rye...etc do they like and what's best for them?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought what was labeled as Cat Grass. It's wheat grass I believe- without going to read the package. I'm going to try growing that in long window boxes to place in the run once they destroy all the current grass. 
From what I read really anything green and leafy should be ok- lettuces, turnip greens, radish tops, chard, kale.........


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*It is *_HIGHLY UNLIKELY_ that you can grow ANY Grass...or anything else...in an area _accessible _to chickens.....
unless you can get the area planted WELL ESTABLISHED ...*PRIOR *to allowing the Chickens into that area.

AND...given time...they will *DESTROY* that also.

....unless you have MUCHO Acreage...and FEW Chickens.

REALITY 101

-ReTIRED-


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the planter is covered with chicken wire and is a couple inches talk so they can't get into it but the grass can grow up through it...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

They will eat any grain grass, clover, any of the lettuces/spinach kale, broccoli, sunflowers, dandelions when they are young, burdock, comfrey when its young and tender.

I wish they would eat creeping charlie, but no, they just walk on by.

If you buy a commercial grass seed, I would go to the feed store and buy a pasture mix that is sold for horses with a variety of forage grains. You might be able to find a place that will break a bag and sell you by the pound.

I found this idea on Pinterest and thought it was a great idea to start growing forage for the girls in their fenced area.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Very similar to what we did...we built a box the length of the run and covered it with chicken wire...just trying to decide what kinda seed to put in there for my babies...thanks for your suggestions!!!









You can kinda see it in this pic


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I think plain old fescue or brome or any sort of basic horse pasture grass would do fine for chickens. I know the majority of our grass here in KY is fescue and the chickens love it. Why not stop at your local feed store and ask them what they use as basic pasture grass, and ask what the price is for a small bag. Try growing a patch of it and see how it does! But I know my chickens love the fescue that grows here, even the baby chicks when I cut it for them.


----------

